# Swissvax sales to Southern Ireland



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Just thought I would pop in here to let you all know that we have just standardised our postage rates to Southern Ireland with those paid in the rest of the UK. So from today postage on orders to Southern Ireland will be £3.95 and free on all orders over £150


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm sure that'll be very much appreciated by all the Southern members.


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Sure is :thumb:


----------

